# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Типы современных стеллажей для хранения на складах товаров в Новосибирске

## rurrollbay

Стеллаж - это простой и хороший вариант хранения разнообразных вещей и грузов. По сути, это две опоры и полки, которые в то же время сдерживают опоры вертикально и предназначаются областью хранения груза. И вот этим несложным и оптимальным методом возможно организовать любой склад.  
Конечно, самый простой стеллаж сгодится для маленького гаража или колхозной коморы. Однако, большой склад, где хранятся десятки тонн грузов, нуждается в хороших, прочных и больших стеллажах, которые способны выдержать внушительный вес, легких и доступных. Попросту поставить четыре столбика и соединить их досками не получится. В этом случае надо совершить много расчетов и иметь достаточный опыт в деле создания стеллажей [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. К примеру, как у работников фирмы «Ивакон-Строй» из города Новосибирска. 
Наиболее востребованы у предприятий и частных лиц такие стеллажи: 
• паллетные — многофункционый вариант для логистических центров, магазинов, терминалов, торговых баз. Легки в изготовлении, качественны, крепки; 
• среднегрузовые — полочные стеллажи для хранения небольших и легких предметов: инструмента, дисков, товаров. Используют в магазинах и складских помещениях; 
• мезонинные — совмещают в себе паллетные и среднегрузовые стеллажи. Годятся для помещения с высотой 4 метра и выше, позволяют увеличивать объем хранения в два раза; 
• самонесущие — почти что готовый склад. Основную часть и опору составляют паллетные стеллажи, покрытые кровлей. Высоту возможно довести до 12 метров, а длина — не ограничена. Сохранять можно все что надо, вес удерживают большой; 
• консольные — предназначены для длинных и крупных грузов: металлопроката, стройматериалов, труб; 
• торговые — рулонные, Cash&Carry, это стеллажи для размещения товаров разнообразных габаритов в торговых залах. Делаются из стали и в нужном дизайне. 
Видов стеллажей множество, все пользуются популярностью и нужны для размещения разных грузов. В следствии этого  главное отыскать проверенного производителя для того, чтобы он помог выбрать необходимый вид оборудования и сделал все важные расчеты. Одни из лучших в России — фирма «Ивакон-Строй», которая изготавливает стеллажи в Новосибирске с 1994 года и поставляет их по всей стране.

----------

